

Hacker Monthly #8 is here. - bearwithclaws
http://hackermonthly.com/issue-8.html

======
kanamekun
Gorgeous cover!!

Minor error in the blurb though... there's a double "the" in the first
sentence: "SR-71 Blackbird (cover) is making a comeback since the the launch
issue."

Also, I think "new year issue" should be rendered as "New Year's issue"? "AWK,
Python and the Immortal Hamburger also make their way into this new year
issue."

~~~
bearwithclaws
Thank you!

Wrote that blurb very quickly before published and the proofreader didn't have
the chance to see it. Thanks for the correction.

------
flhke
Aww $13 shipping. That's harsh :'(

~~~
mikeknoop
HackerMonthly should offer a yearly magazine subscription. This would allow HM
to batch order from Magcloud and pass on cheaper shipping to the subscriber.

~~~
bearwithclaws
We do have that: <http://hackermonthly.com/subscribe.html>

Annual print subscription costs $88 plus international shipping at $10/issue
($3.45 cheaper than MagCloud).

~~~
mikeknoop
Excellent! I was going to comment about putting a subscribe Call To Action on
the homepage -- but went back and noticed you actually have one (the circle
button).

Originally I did not recognize the circle as a link... You might play around
with the placement of it. Or maybe I am just weird and didn't notice.

------
tony584
awesome, can't wait to get my print copy!

